# Help - Problems with fibers sticking up.



## sealove (Oct 1, 2010)

I need some help.
I am having an issue with fibrillation while applying vinyl or rhinestone transfers.
I have been trying lately to apply vinyl and rhinestones on designs of printed garments instead of only at the top, sides or bottom, but when I peel the vinyl or rhinestone transfer paper off from garment then I can see fibers sticking up off the colors in the design right on the area where the stick of transfer paper had direct contact with the shirt.
I wonder if there is a way or anything that could be used or applied on the sticky part of transfer papers to minimize the effects of the glue but that wouldn't damage neither garment nor design.
I was thinking about that baby powder might work.


----------



## FatKat Printz (Dec 26, 2008)

So you are applying vinyl/rhinestones to DTG printed shirts?

I am assuming DTG.. 

What brand of vinyl?
What brand of rhinestones?

How long after you print the shirt are you waiting to add the vinyl/stones? 

The vinyl/stones are placed directly onto the printed area?


----------



## sealove (Oct 1, 2010)

Gildan Brand new Never washed (At least I didn't).


----------



## FatKat Printz (Dec 26, 2008)

are you doing all 3 applications at the same time.. 1 after the other..


----------



## sealove (Oct 1, 2010)

First I am printing the garment on a DTG printer then I cure the shirt (till then everything just fine) then I apply the vinyl and/or rhinestone on the garment (350F for 20 seconds) and till then everything just ok. But then I peel the protective paper off and I can see that the transfer paper which sticks to the shirt when peeled off tends to drag fibers with it causing fibers to stick up off the garment. It is not that bad but looking at the shirt closely then we can see it. If the transfer is done on a area where there are no designs at all then it is just fine.


----------



## FatKat Printz (Dec 26, 2008)

What kind of heat press? I am assuming you are using the same heat for all 3 applications.

Some vinyl are cold peels (check instructions)


----------



## sealove (Oct 1, 2010)

Same heat press.
I am peeling them cold so it might be that I have to peel them warm or hot? I have always peeled Rhinestones transfer cold.


----------



## FatKat Printz (Dec 26, 2008)

Try another DTG printed shirt.. one that's been done a day before

Can you take a pic?

Also, how big are the vinyl/stone transfers? How much is it going onto the DTG part?


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

Can you post press for 5 sec? or will that ruin your DTG ink? the post press should lay the fibers back down, if you can do it

Sandy jo


----------



## FatKat Printz (Dec 26, 2008)

Yeah that can be done with release paper..

I think giving the DTG print a chance to cool before adding more heat. 

If its a few stones randomly place its not a problem, but the heat from transfer paper is a concern.

I know it been done.. I am sure there are instructions but you may have other products requiring different needs.


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

I am sure you are right,, on the cooling down time as well.


----------



## jean518 (Sep 23, 2009)

Rhinestones typically heat press at 330 for 15 sec and cold peel. Second press for 10 seconds. I have lowered the temp down to 315 and increased dwell time. I always do the second press. You always get fabric pull up when peeling off the mylar. Vinyl temps vary. When doing multiple embellishment methods, I always use the lowest possible temp, time and pressure and do a final short press at the lowest recommended temp of the different materials. Also, use a pet hair roller before applying anything. Helps to get those loose fibers up. Then do a prepress before applying any of your designs. I use the paper when doing multiple designs instead of teflon.


----------



## sealove (Oct 1, 2010)

sjidohair said:


> Can you post press for 5 sec? or will that ruin your DTG ink? the post press should lay the fibers back down, if you can do it
> 
> Sandy jo


Yep, I believe it can be done and won't ruin the print coz I have done it and the print kept its same consistence in the end but it just laid down the fibers for then however when washed the fibers just kind of went back to be the way they were before the wash.


----------



## sealove (Oct 1, 2010)

It's not that bad. If someone looks at it from far then can't even notice but if taking a closer look then we can see that the area around the vinyl transfer looks a little lighter.


----------



## FatKat Printz (Dec 26, 2008)

So you are DTG printing the island pic? then applying the blue vinyl on top of the picture. 
May I ask why aren't you just printing the letters with DTG? 
the rhinestones I can understand that part.


----------



## sealove (Oct 1, 2010)

FatKat Printz said:


> So you are DTG printing the island pic? then applying the blue vinyl on top of the picture.
> May I ask why aren't you just printing the letters with DTG?
> the rhinestones I can understand that part.


Actually I am doing both, directly and vinyl. But when I want like glitter, reflective, flock or just give a different accent to the design then I go with vinyl. Mostly I go with glitter, glitter flake, metallic and reflective. This one was just a test run.


----------



## sealove (Oct 1, 2010)

Thank you.
I have just figured out. I just kind of neutralized a little the glue on the back of transfer sheet so It's not making fibers stick up off the garment when peeled off anymore.


----------



## FatKat Printz (Dec 26, 2008)

sounds good.. can you explain how you did that? 

it would be nice to know if you can do the application right after you DTG or must you wait.


----------



## sealove (Oct 1, 2010)

I just grabbed a shirt printed yesterday and a transfer. Then sprinkled some cheap baby powder on the back of transfer sheet and pressed the transfer onto the garment. Waited cool down, peeled off and gave the shirt a little shake to get rid of whatever powder might have stuck to the shirt even though most off it stayed on the mylar. It worked fine for now. Tomorrow I am gonna run the shirt through the washer maybe twice or so and see how it's gonna turn out.


----------



## sealove (Oct 1, 2010)

I will try later on with a shirt that has just been printed and cured.


----------



## FatKat Printz (Dec 26, 2008)

Also, what kind of vinyl is it that you are using?


----------



## sealove (Oct 1, 2010)

Post pressing the garment will do the trick but that is just a temporary solution coz when the garment is washed then fibers will eventually stick back up off the shirt anyway.


----------



## sealove (Oct 1, 2010)

FatKat Printz said:


> Also, what kind of vinyl is it that you are using?


Cad Cut from Stahls for now. I am now looking for a vinyl supplier in China and start getting from them just like I am doing with rhinestones/rhinestuds.


----------

